# paralimni



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

is anyone moving to paralimni king evagoras apartments thay are ready in march next year


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Chrissie!
I see you haven't had any replies yet. Are you looking for information about the apartments/progress, to meet neighbours or just reassurance that something is happening with the construction?

Are you planning to move to Cyprus or to use the apartments as a holiday home?


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hi Chrissie!
> I see you haven't had any replies yet. Are you looking for information about the apartments/progress, to meet neighbours or just reassurance that something is happening with the construction?
> 
> Are you planning to move to Cyprus or to use the apartments as a holiday home?


thank you. yes we will be moving in 7 years to live at the moment it will be a holiday home . i was hoping some one els as bought an apartment so we can meet our neighbours also to see how the apartment was doing it will be finished in march.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hopefully someone out there will know the apartments and be able to help you.

Its quite nerve-racking waiting for your building to be finished but also quite exciting, especially if someone can take photos of the progress of the build. 

Where in Paralimni are they?


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Hopefully someone out there will know the apartments and be able to help you.
> 
> Its quite nerve-racking waiting for your building to be finished but also quite exciting, especially if someone can take photos of the progress of the build.
> 
> Where in Paralimni are they?


the apartments are opposite the new lidls and the new laki bank head quarters and karayiannas shoping center. it is nerve racking but nice i would go now but my husbands work will not pension him off (its a work pension ) still never mind we will have to wait the 7 years.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I know we have members in the Paralimni area. Perhaps one would be so kind as to look and report on progress via personal messaging on the forum. 

To access PMs you click on the UserCP option on the toolbar and follow the links.


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2008)

*user cp*



BabsM said:


> I know we have members in the Paralimni area. Perhaps one would be so kind as to look and report on progress via personal messaging on the forum.
> 
> To access PMs you click on the UserCP option on the toolbar and follow the links.


thank you tryed to do it but nothing im not very good at this . my email is (SNIP)


----------

